# Pinfish traps



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember seeing a post that someone was selling them but i forget who it was


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic46660-48-1.aspx?Highlight=pinfish+traps


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm ordering 2 or 3 of Richie's traps. He knows his stuff and a super nice guy.

Jeff


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Ritchie's traps are the best, period. I own a few of them and we sell them here at the marina as well.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I got one a while back and love it!!! I catch pinfish in it in the bay, and catch bream in it on my lake at home.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks i appreciate it


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Not to do a pile-on, but I have one of Capt Ritchie's traps and it works GREAT. I've used all kinds of "junk" for bait and always end up with loads of pins. Thank you! :bowdown


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Good info


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah these are great traps.. ....too bad mine got stolen though.. :hoppingmad be careful where you are putting yours....good luck.


----------

